# New leaf or a sheath, how to tell the difference?



## The Mutant (May 16, 2012)

I don't know how you guys can separate one from the other, so how do you tell if your Paph is growing a new leaf or is actually planning on blooming? On both the ones with a mottled foliage and the green ones?


----------



## eggshells (May 16, 2012)

Well It's kinda tricky at first. The clues on differentiating between a bract and a leaf are

1. if the new leaf has some different pigmentation (for green leaf paphs)
2. if the newest leaf was still small and it already put a new leaf. more than likely its a bract.
3. sometimes it looks like a leaf with hair on the tips.
4. if you shine it under a light you will see a bud sometimes.


----------



## nikv (May 16, 2012)

I once heard the rule to follow with the Maudiae types is that if it has seven leaves and you see something new starting, it's most likely a bract.


----------



## The Mutant (May 16, 2012)

Okay, so I might have some bracts/sheaths going then, one on my Maudiae (despite it only having six leaves) since what might be a new leaf or a sheath is poking up despite the leaf before this one is still small, and the other one on one of my two superbiens which is doing the same thing.


----------



## Lint (May 16, 2012)

If any of the following apply, it's probably a flower-sheath:


grows excrutiatingly slow
suddenly turns into a brown papery husk or a mushy blob for no apparent reason
after several weeks/months, one or more flowers grow out of it


----------



## eggshells (May 16, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Okay, so I might have some bracts/sheaths going then, one on my Maudiae (despite it only having six leaves) since what might be a new leaf or a sheath is poking up despite the leaf before this one is still small, and the other one on one of my two superbiens which is doing the same thing.



Must be. I think its superbiens season. Mine is in bud as well. It is a long wait though. Especially if you watch that spike like a hawk.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 16, 2012)

Also, I've seemed to notice that the sheath is usually preceded by a leaf that is much smaller than the average sized leaf for the plant.


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 17, 2012)

I noticed my primulinum was growing 2 small leaves before it got its bract grown up. I would like to know if my concolor alba will respond similarly as well since it is now growing the second small leaf but surely it is not due to a root problem.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2012)

Lint said:


> If any of the following apply, it's probably a flower-sheath:
> 
> 
> grows excrutiatingly slow
> ...



har har har 


I am constantly wondering what is poking up from the middle of my paphs! 
I remember with my first few I would pull back on the leaves and see if I could peak down inside to see what is there. DON'T do this! You a) can't see anything and b) will probably only pull the leaves out or c) pull the bud out (and then you'll really hate yourself)


----------



## The Mutant (May 22, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> har har har
> 
> 
> I am constantly wondering what is poking up from the middle of my paphs!
> I remember with my first few I would pull back on the leaves and see if I could peak down inside to see what is there. DON'T do this! You a) can't see anything and b) will probably only pull the leaves out or c) pull the bud out (and then you'll really hate yourself)


Haha! I'll try to keep myself in check, but it is hard since my Maudiae's possible sheath is just *being* there, doing nothing, taunting me with its mere existence! :rollhappy:


----------

